# Looking for "clawhammer on low or no dollars" downloadable PDF



## Jive

I've heard about this zine many times and been told to check it out. but hell if i can find the darn thing. i checked the Library on here and didn't see it. Hard copies don't seem to be for sale anywhere. If anyone has a PDF i think it'd make a great contribution to the STP Library. Or if you have a copy to you're willing to part with i would be down to barter something for it through snail mail.

Or if anyone knows the the author from Black Death Allstars personally maybe you could ask him!

Thanks!


----------



## Haystack

Is this a zine about playing banjos? (clawhammer is a type of banjo playing if people don't know)


----------



## Jive

Yep, sure is.


----------



## Haystack

Cool I've been trying to teach myself lately how to play clawhammer. Not going so well haha


----------



## dumpster harpy

I just made my first banjo out of a cookie tin and and pine plank. I've never heard of that zine before, but I read this http://www.instructables.com/id/Cookie-Tin-Banjo-Part-4-Bed-Post-Banjo/ and this http://www.dennishavlena.com/make-bjo.htm, and downloaded a copy of Foxfire Volume 3 http://www.survivorlibrary.com/library/foxfire-three.pdf. Mine is far less refined than these, the strings are fishing line and it has eye-screws instead of tuning pegs, but the thing plays notes. I'm sure that when I get real strings and pegs, it will sound and play like a real banjo.

I hope you find the zine, I'd sure like to check it out.


----------



## onionannya

ive got it


----------

